# About turn



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I need some suggestions for Pan's about turn. I just started working on this, the last thing he needs for the BH. I want him to go around me, not pivot left. What's the best way to train this? I honestly don't remember what I did with Nikon (he also goes around). Lure with food? Toys? Leash pressure? I tried a few luring with a toy and he starts to go quick but then once I've completed the turn he's not right there, he kind of swings wide and lags a bit. Probably not uncommon but I want it TIGHT.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

Try throwing the ball in front of you once you make the turn and he is behind you. He will get the idea that the ball is coming and turn faster.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

You could also reward right after the turn if you don't want to throw a ball. Have the tug ready and right as he commits to the turn, reward him.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I always lure with food at first and then just switch to a toy or ball. If they are slow getting back into position I get all idiotic and squeaky voiced like I'm going to run away. Works every time. I will also throw a ball or toy like Andy jr said, but I don't do that for too long since I want them to pay attention to my position and not get into a habit of bolting ahead.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Watching my footwork helps w/ the about turn for me. A smooth pivot so I don't lose my dogs long body watching how I place my feet before I turn~ *T* = turn.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

bocron said:


> I always lure with food at first and then just switch to a toy or ball. If they are slow getting back into position I get all idiotic and squeaky voiced like I'm going to run away. Works every time. I will also throw a ball or toy like Andy jr said, but I don't do that for too long since I want them to pay attention to my position and not get into a habit of bolting ahead.


I, too, will lure with food at first and then once I transition to the toy/tug, I don't throw it, I pull it out and reward immediately with a game of tug once he has come around. This way he learns that the quicker, and tighter I come around mom, the faster I get the tug.

The last dog I taught this to would lag coming around also, as you say Pan does...I had to get a little idiotic and squeaky voiced as bocron does and that, paired with the timing of the tug reward, did the trick.


----------

